# Kidneys



## Lou2 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hi Peter,
l hope that you can help put my mind at rest. Yesterday l had an anomaly scan and they want to repeat at 24 wks as she couldn't see fluid draining from the babys kidneys alothough there was plenty of amniotic fluid and the babys bladder was partly full. She said she wanted to do it again as l have had ICSI and at times this can effect the kidneys. Do you know if these are normally serious? She said that the kidneys are working and if it wasn't for my history she probably wouldn't see me again. She was aware that l was very worried and l don't know if she was trying to make me feel better. 
Thanks
Lou


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Lou2 said:


> Hi Peter,
> l hope that you can help put my mind at rest.
> 
> I'll try
> ...


----------

